# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Melanophryniscus stelzneri. Bumble bee walking toads.

## njnolan1

Hello all! 

I just got one today and it's quite a bit smaller than I expected. I originally bought a large KK but now I'm wondering if I should return it for a medium kk? It's only about 1/2 an inch right now and is in a small deli cup with decent ventilation and moistened sphagnum moss. It appears to get around alright on the moss and has already eaten some dusted fff's. I also have a mini Kk or other deli cups I could add it to until it gets a little bit bigger. 

I read the males only get to 3/4" and females up to an inch and half. I asked for a female but at this size idk how they can tell. So would a large KK be good for one male or too big? How about a for a female? I'm also curious about dusting. I have available calcium + d and leopard gecko calcium plus. I'm thinking a mixture of either would be fine but I'm unsure how often to dust for these guys. Thanks for any help!!

----------

